
Python – C++ bindings - hardikp
https://www.hardikp.com/2017/12/30/python-cpp/
======
gumby
The most popular system is SWIG (which is mature but imho quite painful to use
unless you restrict yourself to C+11) and tries to make C++ bindings for a
variety of other languages, not just Python.

Someone finally used an actual compiler to do this — clif, which uses LLVM to
export Python bindings. It’s still immature, but promising.

